# Recruiting - Living Pathfinder!



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 10, 2010)

Living Pathfinder is open for business!

Living Pathfinder is a Living World-style adventure series, using Pathfinder (kind of self-explanatory, I know). 

One adventure is completed, two more adventures are being run as we speak, there is a fourth adventure waiting for players, and a number of eager DMs ready for more!

So, if you're curious about Pathfinder, want to get into a Living World at the ground level, want to help with world-building, or just want to play some more, check out the Living Pathfinder social group here, the Living Pathfinder wiki here, and the Tavern thread here.

If you want to discuss characters more, feel free to do so here or at the Social Group.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 19, 2010)

Now with APG!

For those of you sitting on the fence or waiting for the Advanced Player's Guide to be approved... it's now available for character creation.  Join us at any of the links provided above.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 20, 2010)

And a new adventure is ready soon. Just edited my submission!


----------



## Living PF Judge (Oct 6, 2010)

Living Pathfinder update:

1 adventure complete

3 adventures currently running

16 PC's adventuring right now in the world of E'n

and 2 more PCs being created

So don't you also want to make a character and come join the adventure that is the LPF


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2010)

I start a game and get nine people interested and yet some of them aren't in the good ol' LPF?!? 

Shouldn't people be signing up making those crazy character concepts that they want to try but are scared they wouldn't fit in a group and then when they are ready to set out join in some RPing and great gaming. 

You all are missing out (though truthfully I'm just sending this back to page one ).

HM

_


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 20, 2010)

Well, I joined but still haven't designed a character ... Is the APG now approved in total (without the Hero Points) by the way? Are the "monster races" going to be discussed as possible player races in the foreseeable future?

I am asking here cause Enworld is pretty slow on my computer and going through all the pages in the LPF group would take ages.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 20, 2010)

APG excepting Hero Points has been approved in its entirety.  We have not yet discussed the monster races as characters but can certainly do so.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 21, 2010)

I will make a proposal now,


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Oct 25, 2010)

Well add another character to the pool, Izzik Deeks awaits adventure and approval - though not in that order.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

Great welcome to EnWorld I will throw and adventure together this week and see if we can't get a few more of the new bloods in it with you.

HM

_


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Oct 26, 2010)

Argh, can't seem to get the hang of giving XP there's a blue dot no matter what I do, a white box appears around it when clicked, but does that mean I approve or disapprove?  I hate being baffled by something I feel ought to be entirely obvious, lol.

In anycase having some time on my hands I've put up a proposal thread in the LPF forum.  It is perhaps rather out there, so please feel free to suggest, critique, or simply poopoo.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

Don't know it seemed to work and thanks for the XP (I am now only 5 away from bugbear LOL). 

HM

_


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Oct 26, 2010)

Its just the apathetic smilie that's bugging me, lol.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Oct 28, 2010)

Note that I've added Izzik's god, Penk, Lord of Laughter to the wiki - I think its fairly uncontroversial given the aspects system, etc.

Penk, Lord of Laughter an aspect of the Wanderer widely worshipped throughout the Landadel Baronies and by Izzik Deeks


 Domains: Charm, Community, Luck, and Trickery.
 

 Favored Weapon: Warhammer


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 4, 2010)

I have put forth a new adventure proposal in the living pf judges email account and hope that everyone with a new character will join in.

HM

_


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 4, 2010)

Excellent.  I'll throw Izzik in assuming it begins after the fight in the Green Faerie ends before you kick off - I believe it was IVs intention to kindly provide me with a bit of action while I waited rather than for me to join the Green Faerie - though I have to confess to being a little hazy on the point.


----------



## Living PF Judge (Nov 5, 2010)

And we need to figure out how to reward you XP for this little stunt I don't think you will get to much time XP (although the game is rather slow), but maybe some should throw out some ideals about this.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 5, 2010)

Well assuming I move straight from the Green Faerie into HMs game then could we simply tack the time together and count time XP as if I began in HMs when I began in the Green Faerie?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice I like that idea.

HM

_


----------



## Antithetist (Nov 5, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> I have put forth a new adventure proposal in the living pf judges email account and hope that everyone with a new character will join in.
> 
> HM
> 
> _




Awesome! I'm definitely keen. Heather needs approvals but is good to go.


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 5, 2010)

Finally started to enter a character proposal in the Wiki. It is an Aasimar cleric and still work in progress (takes a while to enter info in the wiki). So once Aasimar are finally approved and I  have found my way around the wiki I am ready to go.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 18, 2010)

For those of you still on the fence about the LPF. If you jump down on our side you could.

-Play one of the newly approved Bestairy races -Aasimar, Teifling, Tengu, or Merfolk.

-You could make the groups first dwarf character and be on an epic quest to find the lost halls of your forefathers. 

-Or try out any number of the new class archtypes: Want to be a Totem Warrior (Barbarian), a Detective (Bard), or even a Druken Master (Monk)?? And that is a very short list of the over 80 archtypes avaiable.

Did you know there are now 22 memebers currently playing and a few about to hit 2nd level? 

So all you still on the fence wishing to join, our doors are always open and the fun is right inside.

HM


----------



## Living PF Judge (Dec 2, 2010)

Two adventures proposed and awaiting brave adventurers to join the LPF. We are off to a great start and I for see nothing but blue skies on the horizon.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 4, 2010)

I've actually already written up the sequel to my as yet unapproved adventure.  So that's a minimum of 6 months adventuring ready to go - subject to approval, lol.  

Sometimes I get ahead of myself.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes, well, I want to _play_ in that adventure so I haven't looked at it.  I'm hoping another judge will.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 4, 2010)

Excellent, I'm quite pleased with it, so um which judges aren't intending to play - and can expect a prodding email, lol.


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 4, 2010)

New witch to submit for any upcoming games...also newbie to the site.  Do I specifically need to ask someone in particular to approve my character.  It is linked below.

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki

I hope that link is correct.

Thanks.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 5, 2010)

First off welcome both to EnWorld and to living Pathfinder! 

No you don't need to specifically corral any of the judges into approving your character.  The only problem I can see is a nice one, you appear to have underspent on your abilities by 2 points, it looks like you have perhaps neglected to factor in the -2 from your 8 strength.

Nice to see a male witch, and I love the scorpion familiar.


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Aldern.  I'll go back and look at the numbers.  And I am sure the scorpion familiar is going to be a bit off.  I don't have the Bestiary, and found that stat block on the Paizo boards, so I suspect that will have to be adjusted.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 5, 2010)

I've checked the Scorpion over and it looks perfect, they actually don't give stats for it in the bestiary you just need to reduce a Giant Scorpion from large to tiny and knock it down to 1 HD.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 5, 2010)

Ooh, lots of new recruits!  I'm in the process (at this very moment!) of adding the 'Awaiting Approval' category to the new characters that I know of (even if they aren't quite ready for approval) so that they'll be easier to find for editing and approving.


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 6, 2010)

Working on a character right now. What classes are we short on? I'd rather fill a void if there is one...


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 6, 2010)

Well there are so many people we don't really need anyone to fulfill specific roles.  But off the top of my head we don't have any Cavaliers, or Inquisitors - we might have an Inquisitor - otherwise we have at least one of every class I believe.  Only 1 paladin, and I think only 1 alchemist.

I'd heartily recommend choosing something you know you will have fun with for a long time over picking based on what we have already.


----------



## Pezmerga (Dec 7, 2010)

Just finished up an Elf Bard
Vincent Lacroix (Jhail83) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome to LPF and EnWorld Pezmerga, always nice to see a bard.  Stop by the tavern and do a little RP while we get you approved.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 29, 2010)

Just downloading my copy of the Bestiary 2!  Tremble in fear LPFers, bwahahaha!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 29, 2010)

Living Pathfinder, eh?

How did I miss this?

I've an idea for an Oracle I'd like to try, and no game to try it out in. This might be what I need.

How do I get approved?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't know Shayuri, but you would be very welcome - all the adventure that read LPF before the title are from the group.

Sign up for the social group HERE and create your character find world info, etc., on the Living Pathfinder Wiki.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 29, 2010)

Shayuri! welcome to Living Pathfinder! 'bout time you got on board!!


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 30, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> Shayuri! welcome to Living Pathfinder! 'bout time you got on board!!




This! Not surprised you are interested in a a spontaneous caster . I like them, too.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 30, 2010)

I've been sitting on this Oracle idea for ages now.

In hindsight, I coulda/shoulda/woulda used it for the PF20 game, but oh well, at least now it can get some play!

Later, when I make another character, I'll probably go with my Dragon Disciple Barbarian Warlord From The Frozen North!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 30, 2010)

I am hashing out aq free hand style fighter (apg)


----------



## Living PF Judge (Jan 2, 2011)

Think It is time to start recruiting DM's as the LPF is now nearing 50 approved PCs.

So anyone who wants to run a short adventure in the world of E'n please send a proposal to lpfjudge@gmail.com and thanks to all those who are supporting and helping in the building of our little living world.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2011)

A picture for my next character...

Must try to find something better to represent a chainshirt.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 14, 2011)

Made me think of this pic, though its a breastplate, and for some reason I was thinking it would be cool if his crest was a figurine of wonderous power...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow, never saw this image before. The above is based on Captain America, but using the Venza Symbol instead of the American flag.

It even has no weapon displayed! Great find!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 14, 2011)

I added on the shield and jiggered around with the colors - hence the shields imperfect edge, etc. - this is the original image from The Guide to Absalom.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2011)

Still great! Now other armor, an upper-face mask and colors and it is perfect.

Just kidding, you already did a great job. May I use your changed picture for the wiki?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 14, 2011)

Go for it, do you want me to add an upper face mask? Change colors around - wasn't really happy with the green needs to be a little more blue green i think.  Only take 2 secs.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2011)

Texture would be harder right?

I could totally see the 'breastplate' as this leather other a chain shirt.

The yellow in the original to a metallic blue.

Helm and trousers the same blue as the corners of the Venza Arm
http://images.wikia.com/livingpf/images/0/0b/Venza_Arms.png

The feathers on the helmet white.

The cesti and boots yellow.

And the great shield from your changed picture.

Thanks!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 14, 2011)

Was that a yes or no on face mask?  I can do texture a bit, but as a rule its not great - using the options photoshop give me, what did you have in mind?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes for the upper face mask. 

Texture: Anything that makes the clothes on his arms looks like chainshirt/ metallic armor??


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 14, 2011)

Not really sadly, I'll try a couple of things though - no promises.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 14, 2011)

How about...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2011)

This is great. Thank you very much!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 14, 2011)

No problem, not really obvious, but I pasted the scales from the Hippocampus onto the armor, to try to get a chainmailey effect and I stuck the V on the mask since your pic has it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 18, 2011)

Someone on EN World made the Pathfinder DC table in the attached PDF. Can someone remember who did it?


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

What is this??

*Rules Question (HolyMan and Walking Dad Stay Out!)*
So, I'm running The Green Faerie.      It has a rather interesting villain in this case, who has...

Has what? Why can't I come in I'm good with rules questions (sometimes, long as there is no math involved). 

I feel so unloved  What about you WD?

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 18, 2011)

... don't know. I think we are just the only players that are also judges in this adventure. (if not, I will be angry...) I'm just glad the thread preview doesn't show the spoiler!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 18, 2011)

that skills check dc table looks familiar. i think it was an obsidian document, not to be confused with obsidian portal, though.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 18, 2011)

HolyMan and Walking Dad:

I only wrote that because you're players in the adventure. Don't worry, in a day or so you can read it. I just wanted to get a quick ruling before I jumped into the next encounter without destroying any sense or surprise (which may or may not actually be there, but I try...)

Perhaps I should have used private messages. That's my bad. 

And I had to change that post a couple times before it no longer showed the spoiler...


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

Just pulling your chain IVV, can't wait to try out my new PA 

Let's crack some skulls 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 19, 2011)

DMs I think we need some more DMs don't we?!? 

If what I am seeing is correct and what I know of the few of the games running I think that by the end of the month there will be 20+ LPF characters not adventuring and only about two adventures recruiting 








Calling all DMs 

HM​


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 19, 2011)

Alright, will work on a proposal for an adventure.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 19, 2011)

Having served in Northern Ireland with the British Army for 4 years "The LPF" sounds uncomfortably like a paramilitary organization.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2011)

ledgionairs of peace federation? what about us?

on teh light side, I have been working on a module for the past 2 weeks. never done this via pbp and am looking kinda close for the cheese factor.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 19, 2011)

I down loaded an old paizo pathfinder society mod. It was only 4 bucks but I liked the fluff and it got me thinking about proposing an Alchemist guild in Venza.

Oh and the monster converting will be fun  As it's set in 3.5

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2011)

Alchemist's guild: a subsidery of the arcanist's empoium guild?


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 20, 2011)

Well whatever that is. I was just thinking that all these formula alchemist make might need to be collected and documented for _"The betterment of all."_

You know a great place to run adventures out of. They will need ingredients from local flora, maybe bits of scary monsters, and what about a rival sect who doesn't abide by the Alchemist code of conduct (poisoners??). Just a place to get some adventure ideas out.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 20, 2011)

This alchemist's guild would be a great place to develop a T-virus (BioHazard).


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 23, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> DMs I think we need some more DMs don't we?!?




Assuming I figured out the horrors of Google Docs, I've submitted an adventure proposal.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 24, 2011)

I have sent your e-mail a reply and good work with the docs btw.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 24, 2011)

And another email as I goofed on my calculations. 

HM


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 25, 2011)

Can some of you Living Pathfinder types help us newbies out here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/300185-living-world-rpg-guide-noobs.html

Thanks!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

[MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION] , we got our own LPF tag 

Can you please change the tag of the thread? (Advanced edit of the first post)

Thanks!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

*Does a little dance, makes a little noise.  Pauses and saunters away.* 












*Gets down tonight!*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2011)

why did they capitulate?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 15, 2011)

Is this still going on?


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 15, 2011)

LOL what a question??

77 members at least (30-40 active)

Currently 8 games running, 2 recuriting, and 5 finished. Been a great year for the LPF jump aboard Voda Vosa.

Links in my signature.

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 15, 2011)

Just asking because there was no post here since  26th January 2011. You have tiresome to fill, sheet formats? Because I have a Somewhat cool excel sheet to make characters for 3.5, and it can be adapted to PF in a wink.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 15, 2011)

Here's the link to Character creation  on the Living Pathfinder wiki. 

If you can start a page and transfer your character let me know when you are done I would like to take a look.

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 15, 2011)

Uhhh tiresome wiki pages. I do hate them I'm telling you. When I gather the courage to affront them, I'll let you know =)


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 15, 2011)

Take a look at them. IMHO, they are much simpler than the L4W and LEB ones. And you don't need to fill in powers


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 15, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> Just asking because there was no post here since  26th January 2011.



This page may be slow, but look in the playing the game thread, starting with the dunn right inn and all the other Living pathfinder threads and you get a better picture


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes we don't really use this thread much, but take a look at the Living Pathfinder tags in the playing the game forum that should give you an idea how busy we are.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 16, 2011)

What does lp need now?  Players or DMs?


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 16, 2011)

Either.  Both.  There are two adventures recruiting in the Inn right now but not enough characters to fill them.  One is for 1st level characters, the other for 2nd level characters, I believe.  Once a couple of adventures currently in play end (I think three are approaching their end) there will probably be more characters available than adventures for them to join.  Right now, other than the two recruiting, we have maybe one adventure on tap awaiting approval and participants.

Also, I don't know if there are any characters approaching 3rd level though I think there might be.  And, far as I know, there aren't any 3rd level adventures in the pipeline.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 16, 2011)

I bet your right GE I think a few adventures will soon end and by the middle of next month we will have like 10-15 characters counting new ones ( I am going over all unapproves and will finish tomorrow) we will need say two - three more adventures.

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 16, 2011)

Here's my first attempt!

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Muzdum_Blackrock_(Voda_Vosa)


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 16, 2011)

Well what's one more to go over before tomorrow night, 

Welcome aboard VV 

HM


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 16, 2011)

I would like to get another adventure planned and ready to run but the rest of Feb and March are going to be busy, busy, busy for me.  That's good but seriously cuts into my D&D time.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear I hate when anything tries cutting into mine. 

I will be running an adapted PFS module (after I adapt it and submit) next adventure I believe I need to rework baby cockatrices. 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Sorry to hear I hate when anything tries cutting into mine.
> 
> I will be running an adapted PFS module (after I adapt it and submit) next adventure I believe I need to rework baby cockatrices.
> 
> HM



young template?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2011)

I actually have a game concept i am working on, i just need time. I have just started a new job and on top of that, I have electrical work to do as of today. WOOT!


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> ... I have just started a new job and on top of that, I have electrical work to do as of today. WOOT!



Congratulation, Scott.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 16, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> young template?




Doesn't take the CR down enough I want there to be like 5 or 6 (and the size of chickens) and be around CR3 (I guess CR4 if the group is 2nd lvl)



Scott DeWar said:


> I actually have a game concept i am working on, i just need time. I have just started a new job and on top of that, I have electrical work to do as of today. WOOT!




My congrats as well so go trog through the snow and get some work done. 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Doesn't take the CR down enough I want there to be like 5 or 6 (and the size of chickens) and be around CR3 (I guess CR4 if the group is 2nd lvl)
> ...



You could apply it more than once, right? For a 'very' young creature.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't know WD I will look into that THANKS 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2011)

Snow? we are back to seasonal temps! the snow is melting!!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 17, 2011)

So... is my little guy approved? If so, where do I start looking for monsters to kill and take their stuff? Oh, sorry, I mean, where I find a worthy adventure? =)


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 17, 2011)

Everything you need to know to get started is here, particularly section one on Tavern threads, Adventure threads, and the social group.

You need to go to the social group character submission thread so that you can see what needs to be fixed with your character.  You have no approvals right now but you can have him enter the Dunn Wright Inn and do some minor rp until he has received one approval and thus able to join an adventure.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2011)

You can rp him with others in the dunn wright Inn thread  where there is a card game going right now .


----------



## Cyansylph (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks like we should have a nice group of fresh level ones (myself included) ready to head out soon.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 26, 2011)

[MENTION=23867]mfloyd3[/MENTION]  I went over Garnet for her lvl up and just need you to adjust your weight.

I have posted in the Social group character thread but thinking you might have missed it.

HM


----------



## Living PF Judge (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey would like to ask 

[MENTION=6666678]AxeM[/MENTION] and [MENTION=97308]Aldern Foxglove[/MENTION] if the could find the time to go back and change the tags for their games.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/298486-lpf-crab-la-king.html

AND

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/298352-lpf-buyers-remorse.html

Just to keep everything easily accessible. Thanks.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 3, 2011)

[MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION]

I have an important question in the LPF- Judges group dealing with the game I am in and you are the DM. Stop over to help me answer what to do. 

Thanks

HM


----------



## AxeM (Mar 3, 2011)

I would be happy to help, what exactly am I suppose to do?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 3, 2011)

You need only go back to the first post of your game and edit it. You will need to edit - go advanced - then change the tag from Pathfinder to Living Pathfinder.

Thanks 

HM


----------



## AxeM (Mar 3, 2011)

Done.


----------



## Living PF Judge (Mar 13, 2011)

Update...

82 members strong

over 70 approved characters created

39 characters playing in 8 adventures currently

9 adventures completed

And all just in our first year. 

And more great gaming on the way.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 13, 2011)

Not been nearly a year yet by my count. The first LPF adventure kicked off on August 1st 2010 so 4 1/2 months to go if you use that as your yard stick.

Been great so far, and I look forward to seeing characters pushing for double digits. I know we have a few pushing for 4th level at the moment.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 13, 2011)

What, 4th? No fair, Kanli's still at 2nd...


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 14, 2011)

I have so many questions...

a) Who do you speak to in regards to adding a new playable race?  I would like to champion the goblin/hobgoblin cause... especially the High Goblin.

b) If permitted, I would like to build a Goblin... something.  Maybe Alchemist.

c) Religions.  Is there a "crafter/technological" religion yet?  How 'advanced' is the LPF world?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 14, 2011)

You would make a proposal in the social group to add a new race. But I think chances of adding non Paizo material are very low, with the exception of flavor and setting stuff. A regular goblin might be possible, but you would need to get it approved by the judges. 

My personal take would be that Paizo goblins are intentionally mad little bleeders and not suitable as a PC race, they also get +4 Dex - the two stats they loose out on are easily droppable for a number of classes - Darkvision, a 30ft. movement speed, which makes them far better imo than the existing small races.

Generally technology is standard fantasy, but gnome inventors have been spelled out as having invented the Clockwork Guard in Venza, and when ultimate Combat is finally released guns will likely appear in the world from the gnome district of Little Town - though I'm speculating on most of that.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn gnomes.  I will think more on this.

[Edit] It would seem to me that a Goblin could be a simple 're-skin' of a Gnome.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 14, 2011)

I am giving personal opinions here in part - though goblins are not an allowed race at this time and others races from the Bestiary 1 have been allowed, so I think there was an element of choice there. I think the issue is more that people want to keep them as a wild enemy race rather than as an, oh they are just misunderstood, some of them are alright race.

Paizo deliberately reskinned goblins as being crazier and more evil with the first Golorion AP Rise of the Runelords. And personally I think that the idea of having a goblin adventurer being accepted in cities - which is really necessary - dilutes that considerably.

If you want something weird and wonderful Merfolk are allowed - though we would encourage you to find some way to increase their land speed to make them more playable, such as a level of barbarian for fast movement, or the travel domain, etc. - as are Tieflings, and Tengu (Kenku from 3.5 Crowmen essentially).

I also think based on prior discussions that you would likely easily get a Grippli passed - think small sized frogman.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 14, 2011)

That's cool.  I did, however, put this up in the proposal department:

EN World: D&D / RPG News & Reviews - Proposal - Goblin, 'Domesticated'


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm thinking about proposing Dhampyrs as allowed player characters. They would be no race of it's own but more a rare condition someone can attain after surviving a vampire bite/energy drain or that could happen to unborn if their mothers are attacked in this manner.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2011)

day walkers!


----------



## Zerith (Apr 1, 2011)

Hmmm, I've been in supper RP mode, and I doubt the present RPs I'm in (and am presently joining for that matter) will salt my need monologing!
Because... I has to much free timez! 

Vere is das join button? 
[If i am allowd in expect a barrage of proposals after I take a few days to eat the pathfinder SRD ; ]

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]
Aren't Dhampyrs half vamp half human? They aren't an acquired template if you ask me :/
That said, you could just call them 'warm-blood' vampires instead. It hints that their still alive and, to a lesser degree, that the vampircy did not fully take, and they are 'still human'; after all, 'real' vampires are coldblooded monsters ;3
Not that it really matters, I'm just a bit of a name Nazi


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2011)

Zerith said:


> ...
> Aren't Dhampyrs half vamp half human? They aren't an acquired template if you ask me :/
> That said, you could just call them 'warm-blood' vampires instead. It hints that their still alive and, to a lesser degree, that the vampircy did not fully take, and they are 'still human'; after all, 'real' vampires are coldblooded monsters ;3
> Not that it really matters, I'm just a bit of a name Nazi



I actually want to use the official Paizo Dhampyr from Bestiary 2. The possibility of an infection should spare Living Pathfinder the need for an entire Dhampyr culture (we did similar for Aasimar and Tieflings).


----------



## Zerith (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, that is always handy :3
  Any ways, I'm thinking of proposing a custom race (dodges thrown objects) ;

  ^^;

 I'm thinking along the lines of a very open book race "Magical Creatures" basically a blank sheet race that is highly customizable(might start out as a magical rabbit, or a fledgling griffin, possibly even a dragon), but also has inbuilt flaws:
Unable to use most items and they are quadrupeds (armor cost: X2, yesh…)
-Usable equipment includes: necklaces/collars, armlets (can be considered either rings or gloves, not both), specialized weapons(example, horns attached to a custom built helmet for a gore attack that could be used in place of a bite attack) and barding. (They might possibly be able to use more, but the idea is they don’t need items in the first place)
Feats they would normally spend on other things: like weapon focus for a barbarian or the like, would instead be (generally) spent on M.C. racial feats that, for example, increases size category (they would start out as small and be able to spend feats(or the equivalent, possibly class feature bonuses) at level 1, 3*, 9*,  15*, and 18** to increase their size by one step each time.)
[*reach is normally 5’ less than the than space]
[**reach is normally 10’ less than the than space]

The main draw for them would be that they either horde wealth, or devour it, and through doing so, can gain direct benefits to their character (as opposed to a normal character who get their benefits through worn items) and instead gets to spend their GP value as if making magical items, with no space limitation, at a heightened rate
  [There would be a few exceptions made, enchantments bonuses added to either their natural attacks and or natural armor as a main example; as I think not doing so would cripple M.C. as a PC race if they are made and then approved]
  And that they would have a lot of racial feats (one for breath weapons and another wings for example)


-If a hording magical creature’s horde is stolen: it can’t gain any more benefits by starting a new horde until the new horde is worth as much as the the M.C.’s present magical benefits and the benefit to be attained.
As with dragons, hording magical creatures loath lessening their horde, and as such a PC M.C, who chose to be a hording M.C, can only take away GP from their Horde until the horde’s worth is as much as their total enchantment bonuses (for example, if the only bonus a M.C. has is a +1 enhancement bonus to their claw attacks, they can take any amount out of their horde so long as it maintains at least 2000GP in it at all times (in other words a M.C. can’t barrow all the equipment from the party, boost themselves with their newly inflated GP value, and then give the equipment back.)
Further, if for any reason the hording M.C.’s horde is reduced below the value of its innate magical bonuses for a month, (or less time if it was  it will start losing (up to) 5,000GP per a day worth of bonuses (lost in any order the M.C. player wishes) until value of its innate magical bonuses  is as much or lesser then the value of the horde
(its generally a given that a horde is well hidden and so this plot device should not be used often, also having an innate tie to their horde, a M.C. would know when it is being plundered, but this would not necessarily wake the M.C., if asleep, it would just know something, perhaps everything, was taken when it awakes.)


-A devouring Magical creature devours the GP value of their innate magical enchantments, and any GP surplus that is left is simply held in them until it is used for new benefits or to enhance old ones. While this seams simply better then hording (as there is no far off stock pile to be stolen from mid-adventure) it has its own limitations and weaknesses. For starts, the hide, and organs, of a devouring M.C. is generally worth much more than their counterparts, and their body grows extra organs, that can potentially be harvested without much injury to the MC that gives them their benifits: once harvested from a devouring M.C. these organs don’t grow back without using more GP value to replace them (They can be latter devoured to regain their GP value, or if it is an extremity like a claw, horn or fang, it can just snap back on and then regain its ability over the next day)
[Also, not just anyone would know how to harvest organs from a M.C properly, or which ones are none vital to it. call a locale magical vet near you XD]
Further an average devouring M.C. cannot convert coins to their GP value (that is used for their innate enchantments; they can still have coins as normal) most can only devour magic from magical items (at which point the object becomes mundane and the value from its enchantments in added to the M.C.’s GP value; this also takes an hour to do and alertns one near by and wakes them if their asleep. if interrupted the item is left whole amd the M.C. gains nothing) thus devouring M.C.s must convert their mundane items and coins into magical items that can be devoured. Some M.C, devourers instead choose a, very rare and or valuable, object that that they eat instead, perhaps the meat from a rare animal, the leaves from a plant or some kind of gem or stone: this also feeds the M.C., and unlike devouring magic it is neither time consuming nor any more noticeable then eating normally.
[If so then a GM can give theses M.C.s their loot by giving a flat GP value of the chosen object(no value is given to these objects to allow the GM to freely chose how much GP the M.C. gets while not making the item either too common or too rare, as it is assumed that its comes in a wide range of qualities), or by letting the M.C. latter buy chosen object with their spoils]

Note: before new benefits can be gained, or old ones enhanced, all lost benefits must be regained in full (once an ability is picked, it’s picked forever)
Note2; when determining what benefits a M.C. can give itself, it is considered to have all feats, items and facilities normally needed and has a caster level equal to its character level.
Note3: The benefits a M.C. gives itself cannot be one offs. So while it can be able to have a spell it can only cast once a month, it can’t give itself 50 charges of a spell.
Note4: Before new benefits can be attained, or old ones enhanced/regained, the adjusted character must first be approved as if it had just leveled up, or completed an adventure, as normal.
Note5: After investing the GP needed for a new benefit, or to enhance/regaine an old one, a M.C. must spend an additional 8 hours a day resting,meditating or other wise not doing other activities (such as working on a magic item), for every 5,000 GP invested before using the benefit.
[Unlike crafting a magic item, if a days 'work' is ruined, it is simply delayed, there are no rolls needed and it can be as stop and go as the M.C. wishes it to be]

Comments? :3


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2011)

I think you may want to post this on the social group sight.


----------



## Zerith (Apr 2, 2011)

it's a highly complex PC race and I'm wander what more experienced pathfinders think of it before I run in and try making a race with a very large number of veritable and racial feats, and more likely then not, it's own base class. I don't want to launch into something this expansive if doing so is foolish :/

Also, I see your point ^^; will do so shortly


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 15, 2011)

@InVinoVeritas  (didn't want to clog up the social group, and this gives this a bump)

There are things you can do to up your CMB it's just some of the free feats an abbreant sorcerer get look like they are geared towards grapple.

Touch of Gracelessness seems good too as it would subtract from your opponents CMD. 

Also don't forget Expanded Arcana as a feat for additional spells.

I'm sure you have looked into all of this just making sure. 

HM


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 15, 2011)

HM, what's with that teeny-tiny map you posted in the social group threads?


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 15, 2011)

I have no clue. 

I took and copied the newest map of the boundries and added it to paint. I edited in where I thought Systole's new barbarian elf might be from.  Seen here now

And then added it to flickr so I could add it to the social group. And it came up teeny tiny. Same when I tried to put it in the post over at the Living Pathfinder OOC (kind of) thread. 

It worked well as an attachment though, so I had it go in that way.

Not sure why the map is made 50 times smaller when you try adding it in to a post.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2011)

so where are the baronries? I have been picturing an area as big as spain, germany-austiohungary for the faronries. and about as far away


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 15, 2011)

Ah, I see.  Just curious because I couldn't make out the map and I wasn't sure what the reason was.

Scott, the Baronies are just east of Venza but stretch over 2,000 miles north and south and about 800 miles east and west.  Lots of room for all those microstates.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 16, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> Ah, I see.  Just curious because I couldn't make out the map and I wasn't sure what the reason was.
> 
> Scott, the Baronies are just east of Venza but stretch over 2,000 miles north and south and about 800 miles east and west.  Lots of room for all those microstates.




Oh! I see it now, just under the two scribbles!


----------

